# mosquito today



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

fished south end,6am to 3 pm used vibe 30 crapie 1 keeper,20 blugils and 3 bass,all swiming to grow up.
it was exacly ice fishing from boat,with out ice,same proces.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Bluegills on a Vibe? Cool.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

lot years back we,d tie up to the bridge, almost every crappie a keeper. things change with time. and gills the size of your hand.remember the red barn? all the eyes you wanted.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

bountyhunter said:


> lot years back we,d tie up to the bridge, almost every crappie a keeper. things change with time. and gills the size of your hand.remember the red barn? all the eyes you wanted.


Yeah Jim. I remember those years long ago. We didn’t have this problem on size, that I can remember, before they put that limit of size on the crappies. Walleyes we’re plentiful too back then. Now I only fish there in the spring and first week of the bluegill spawn. Last time I was there this year I caught 60 crappies, six keepers and they were just keepers. Got tired of being a kindergarten cop and haven’t been back since that day in July.


----------



## dowop (Aug 17, 2012)

What do guys think happened that caused change?


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

Could it be that there are so many weeds for cover that the smaller crappie are surviving and depleting so much forage that they don't have enough food to reach potential sizes? I understand that the DNR is discussing taking the 9" limit away from Berlin next year due to the stunted crappie. Maybe they will look at Mosquito too.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

It has been 10 years since I Walleye fished on Mosquito. I grew up on that lake, evolving from drifting with CP Swings and Nightcrawlers, Trollong orange Flatfish with Nightcrawlers, to Leadcore line and Hot n Tots.When I retired in 1999, the Walleye fishing was amazing, then it all changed. Zebra Mussels found their way into the lake, the lake became gin clear instead of its standard murky color, and weed growth took off. It became obvious to me, that the Walleye fishing was going to drastically change. The Spring evening bite was still good, the night bite on rock piles was good, the weed bite was good, but trolling was tough. The Crappie bite, it appears is still good, but the size seems to go in cycles. Mosquito is still a great lake, but it sure has changed, at least for me. John


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

I have not seen squitter this bad for size on crappie since around 2008 right before the size and limits were put in place plus the gill size has been bad to. Gills need protection and Ohio still has not done what biologists say to do!! Fat bill has made a good point with the weeds making it hard for predators to keep populations in check plus maybe not enough food to go around . Black crappies are the ones that do better in weeds and they are not it’s the whites that are still growing , Less whites then blacks and whites roam more . Every lake has a different ecosystem so limits might not be good on some waters but needed on others ! Bass are thriving there and the eye fishing has been down some the last couple years and know the perch population has thrive but the size is not. Berlin has had issues now for almost 4 years


----------



## fishnmachine (Sep 20, 2014)

Don't worry about weeds anymore....state killed em alll....left some scrap in 3-4 feet of water...idiots


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

HappySnag said:


> fished south end,6am to 3 pm used vibe 30 crapie 1 keeper,20 blugils and 3 bass,all swiming to grow up.
> it was exacly ice fishing from boat,with out ice,same proces.


My brother and I were there Monday too. We fished the old red barn area. Bobby Garlands and nibbles is what we were using. Not much wind for drifting so we used the trolling motor to give us some movement. We ended up keeping 6 crappie out of about the 50 that we caught. 13-15fow was the best depth for us yesterday. The crappie bite is still very good at Mosquito, it's the size that has been the problem this year. Water temperature was 49 when we launched and 51 when we left.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Thought I wrote this in my last post but social media and technology has put a whoopen to some spots and lakes that being said it’s your right to post pics and good reports on lakes but it does affect the pressure of the lakes know doubt. Berlin has a very healthy Shad population that might be taking away zooplankton from the young craps thus stunting the growth of the fish.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I’m probably wrong on my belief about the size problem there. If everybody is getting their limit of thirty keepers per trip, myself included, and we’re taking only the big ones, that leaves only the eight inch fish there to spawn. It takes over three years for crappies to get to 9 inches up north Where we live and the growing season is up and down due to our crazy weather, these fish are spawning at two years old. There’s so many new little ones yearly it’s tough getting to the adult fish. Even after they spawn, it’ll take the spawners over a year to get to keeper size so they may spawn again before they’re over nine. That’s a lot of fish going into that lake before being able to take some out. Maybe, just maybe, if the limit of keepers was dropped to twenty, that would leave more keepers and give the little ones more time to grow. I’m thinking in a less is more kind of way. Hope I’m making some sense here. I’m seeing results at a different lake where the limit was fifty. Now it’s twenty. Thirty less fish per trip leaves thirty more to grow some more over the season. I didn’t understand the significance of this at first but now I do. Results are proof. I’ve always been able to catch my bigger fish but now more people are able to catch bigger fish too. They’re just more plentiful after four years. Four years. Mosquito is just a different type of lake tho. No weeds at the other lake. What are some other theories you guys have? Chaunc.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

chaunc said:


> I’m probably wrong on my belief about the size problem there. If everybody is getting their limit of thirty keepers per trip, myself included, and we’re taking only the big ones, that leaves only the eight inch fish there to spawn. It takes over three years for crappies to get to 9 inches up north Where we live and the growing season is up and down due to our crazy weather, these fish are spawning at two years old. There’s so many new little ones yearly it’s tough getting to the adult fish. Even after they spawn, it’ll take the spawners over a year to get to keeper size so they may spawn again before they’re over nine. That’s a lot of fish going into that lake before being able to take some out. Maybe, just maybe, if the limit of keepers was dropped to twenty, that would leave more keepers and give the little ones more time to grow. I’m thinking in a less is more kind of way. Hope I’m making some sense here. I’m seeing results at a different lake where the limit was fifty. Now it’s twenty. Thirty less fish per trip leaves thirty more to grow some more over the season. I didn’t understand the significance of this at first but now I do. Results are proof. I’ve always been able to catch my bigger fish but now more people are able to catch bigger fish too. They’re just more plentiful after four years. Four years. Mosquito is just a different type of lake tho. No weeds at the other lake. What are some other theories you guys have? Chaunc.


I like the ideal of twenty on certain lakes. Maybe even a 10in to see if u can produce bigger fish on certain bodies of water. By the way nice fish in your Pb Chaunc. Ny went to a 10in limit on most lakes and 25 gills now , we will see how it goes .


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

10 crappie limit may help, after i put 8 nice crappie in the cooler I get very picky on size, 30 crappie are to much cleaning, the 8" crappie are thick and healthy, also the last 5yrs. I will put out a worm on the bottom while crappie fishing and several trips the worm never gets touched 20 yrs ago walleye or cat fish would suck it up!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

chaunc said:


> I’m probably wrong on my belief about the size problem there. If everybody is getting their limit of thirty keepers per trip, myself included, and we’re taking only the big ones, that leaves only the eight inch fish there to spawn. It takes over three years for crappies to get to 9 inches up north Where we live and the growing season is up and down due to our crazy weather, these fish are spawning at two years old. There’s so many new little ones yearly it’s tough getting to the adult fish. Even after they spawn, it’ll take the spawners over a year to get to keeper size so they may spawn again before they’re over nine. That’s a lot of fish going into that lake before being able to take some out. Maybe, just maybe, if the limit of keepers was dropped to twenty, that would leave more keepers and give the little ones more time to grow. I’m thinking in a less is more kind of way. Hope I’m making some sense here. I’m seeing results at a different lake where the limit was fifty. Now it’s twenty. Thirty less fish per trip leaves thirty more to grow some more over the season. I didn’t understand the significance of this at first but now I do. Results are proof. I’ve always been able to catch my bigger fish but now more people are able to catch bigger fish too. They’re just more plentiful after four years. Four years. Mosquito is just a different type of lake tho. No weeds at the other lake. What are some other theories you guys have? Chaunc.


I'm on the same page as you Chaunc with how you feel about this. I also believe and you know it's hard for this to happen but the fisherman have to have sense to not take 30 even though that's the limit. So with that being said the state would have to change it like you said so it can't taken advantage of.


----------



## dcotrucker (10 mo ago)

I agree with Chaunc lowering the limit would help keep some bigger fish in the lake.I enjoy a fish fry , but I will only keep a dozen fish at most that is plenty filets for four people in my house to eat.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I agree on a much smaller limet ,tens fine with me, now how do we get the state to change it?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

?????
I've had health problems,, & haven't been ABLE to get out as much this year, so I like the 30 limit. Then, IF we can get our 30, I can have 3 meals with one trip! -$$
It's You guys,,,,, that go fishn 3 times a week,,,, there is the problem! (Just kid'n ;>)

& some blame it on the weeds?
I don't fish Skeeter that much anymore,,, maybe twice a season. I hate the 'FLY here -FLY there' competitions, & all of the chopped up weeds!
So now, I fish Berlin more. A draw-down lake & with way less weeds to deal with. (NO 50mph bass boats back in the coves!! :>)
Same thing is going on there too. We can easily catch 50 crappie, & 2 of us might end up with a dozen stretched-out keepers. SO WHY?
Pandemic? RETIREES? Maaybe TOO many fishermen, that followed us around year after year,,,,, & now know how to catch'em. lol,,,,,
Ain't it right Chauc?

I can still go down the River & catch a dozen hump-back slabs,,,,, But no keeper sauger!?


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

When there are 5 people on board a boat at the right time of year. It probably puts a little dent in the population.


----------



## dennis treich (May 2, 2008)

I don't crappie fish,but just wonder what if any effect a slot (keeping only a couple over say 11") would keep more larger females to spawn in the lake. Just a thought what do you think guys


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

dennis treich said:


> I don't crappie fish,but just wonder what if any effect a slot (keeping only a couple over say 11") would keep more larger females to spawn in the lake. Just a thought what do you think guys


Might have something there. Only problem is the honor system. No time and manpower to check every boat coming in.
Doboy, I don’t worry about things I have no control over, like people following me to my spots. If they get there first I’ll go to a different spot. If I know them, I’ll just crowd em out. Haha.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

U need year classes of all sizes to replace the ones being taken out! I prefer 9 to 11 if am keeping any and let the donkeys keep the their dna in the system! Not sure on 11in up north 10in I think around here on some lakes ! Thin the heArd at Berlin tho if u want skinny 8in fish tho , hope they pull the size limit there. I think they have enough data on lakes in the state for proper limits on each body of water!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

West branch lifted the 9 inch size limit and I’ve seen some nice slabs being caught this past year. WB has plenty of cover for them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

That’s what I was going to say. West branch was full of 8 inch cookie cutters. They lifted size limit and fish limits and size has increased greatly. The muskies probably helped too.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I think,like mentioned already we need more site specific regulations. I personally think the 9" crappie limit has helped the lakes I fish. But they are different than the lakes mentioned here. 
I would love to see efforts put into "trophy lakes" for panfish. They do it with stocked catfish. And site specific limits on bluegill would be great. I'm all for limits but do think some of the blanket limits hurt some lakes.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I think,like mentioned already we need more site specific regulations. I personally think the 9" crappie limit has helped the lakes I fish. But they are different than the lakes mentioned here.
> I would love to see efforts put into "trophy lakes" for panfish. They do it with stocked catfish. And site specific limits on bluegill would be great. I'm all for limits but do think some of the blanket limits hurt some lakes.


 you mean 30 fish 9in limits only in Ohio lakes for craps? For blanket limits


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Yes


Some lakes good some not. West branch and Berlin no . Squitter was good but think it needs a lower limit , pyma and nago good. I will not name some lakes cause of pressure it might incur. All lakes do go through ups and downs with either natural causes or God influence what every way people believe in


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

? Is how long before squitter comes back ????? !!! I love weeds but to much is bad and none blows. Equal balance


----------



## dennis treich (May 2, 2008)

Yes Chaunc you are correct about the honor system is necessary, for most of honorable fisherman with good intent will follow regs weather being checked or not. It would help achieve the goal by implanting in the mind the fact that if check the penalty is their. Hopefully most of those big girls go back


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Forgot to mention what social media did to the stAte park marina people were there like their job keeping unlimited gills and craps!! Now the size structure blows!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

brad crappie said:


> ? Is how long before squitter comes back ????? !!! I love weeds but to much is bad and none blows. Equal balance



WEEDS. I wonder how much decayed MUCK is on the bottom now?
NEED ABOUT 2,000 AMUR in there. Clean up that damn cesspool!
I'll donate $50.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Doboy said:


> WEEDS. I wonder how much decayed MUCK is on the bottom now?
> NEED ABOUT 2,000 AMUR in there. Clean up that damn cesspool!
> I'll donate $50.


3-5 armurs per acre to much money and I have seen mogador never recover from Goodyear boys throwing them in and the stAte screwed up Finley! Cut them but that cost to must in man power! Cheapest was the pellets I guess! Chautauqua the southern basin has been depleted of crucial weeds for panfish habitat! Now that skinny ass choldea weed is there not good! Bass are still thriving but not sure how good south


----------

